# Shaker Hood Question



## VA2CO (Jan 3, 2011)

I was browsing, and noticed several posts about some shaker hoods for our cars. I'm not really a fan of the throwback look shakers available, at least as far as I have seen. I have seen several of the 2010+ Mustang shakers though, and I like that style. Low profile, front facing scoop, etc. 

Anyway, my question is has anyone tried one of these on an 04-06 GTO? The plumbing for the functional version is dang near perfect for our car's layout. Airbox is in the same place, etc. Would probably fit and work with a little modification here and there. 

Would like to see / hear how it turned out if anyone has tried it. 

Thanks.


----------



## Northeast Rod Run (Oct 29, 2008)

And then everyone will look at your car and go "why the hell did that person put a Mustang scoop on a GTO?"

Things like that should almost never be done. Also, the Mustang has sharp bodylines and the GTO has none, so I don't even need to see one to know that it would look out of place


----------



## dustyminpin (Jun 19, 2006)

Saw one on the Hot Rod Power Tour last year, didn't like it. Forgive me of the quality of the framing of the pictures. My wife took them, she was either drunk or cracked out at the time, I don't remember. She is normally much better at taking pictures then that...


----------



## Mike_V (Mar 10, 2006)

I've seen one car that really did it well, but they spent a lot making it function too. It's really hard to pull it off, and he did a stripe around it and down the hood which made it look amazing. If I had to guess, he spent over 3G said and done. I don't think that's a lot for something you really want, but what price did you have in mind?


----------



## HP11 (Apr 11, 2009)

dustyminpin said:


> Forgive me of the quality of the framing of the pictures. My wife took them, she was either drunk or cracked out at the time, I don't remember. She is normally much better at taking pictures then that...


I see what you mean....it's almost like there's nothing there! Oh...wait...


----------



## dustyminpin (Jun 19, 2006)

Smart ass, lol. Didn't load.


----------



## dustyminpin (Jun 19, 2006)

Try again.


----------



## HP11 (Apr 11, 2009)

dustyminpin said:


> Smart ass, lol. Didn't load.


:rofl:

That doesn't look too bad. It looks more GM like Firebird Trans Am Ram Air rather than a Ford shaker.


----------



## silversport (Mar 23, 2007)

HP11 said:


> :rofl:
> 
> That doesn't look too bad. It looks more GM like Firebird Trans Am Ram Air rather than a Ford shaker.


exactly...very Trans Am-esque......I prefer our newer twin sniffers but...
Bill


----------



## HP11 (Apr 11, 2009)

silversport said:


> exactly...very Trans Am-esque......I prefer our newer twin sniffers but...
> Bill


Me too. The twin sniffers are the only appearance item on the 05-06 that is reminiscent of the old GTO like the ones on the 68-70.


----------

